# 6 Planescape Factions as 4E Templates



## I'm A Banana (Jul 9, 2013)

*innocent whistle*


----------



## Southern Oracle (Jul 10, 2013)

You haven't even said which edition we're playing yet, Kamikaze Midget...but are you running 4E Planescape with another group?


----------

